# Selling. Next car opinions?



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

So the Sdrive30i really isn't fast or that enjoyable to drive. In fact, it's gotten a bit boring to me. So I'm selling or trading it in. 

Now it comes down to an Sdrive35i Z4 (that will receive an ESS tune adding +100hp along with all the bolt ons) 

Versus

A C6 Corvette grand sport. Yeah, I said it. That thing's a monster.

Thoughts? 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Mr.750 (Jul 15, 2012)

What do you expect to get out of it? Grow a set of balls see if you can handle a 911


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

Mr.750 said:


> What do you expect to get out of it? Grow a set of balls see if you can handle a 911


911s are far too expensive.

I would take a Cayman S over a 911 any day.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Mr.750 (Jul 15, 2012)

Keepittrill said:


> 911s are far too expensive.
> 
> I would take a Cayman S over a 911 any day.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


911's are a classic! Caymans aren't going to be near as fast, and aren't rear engine either. Your car should be worth what a decent 996 911 would run.


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

It's also going to be old and cost an arm and a leg for maintenance. I'm also not a fan of rear engined cars. The only 911 I would ever take would be a Turbo or a GT3.


----------



## SippinSomethin (Oct 16, 2013)

I'd say the vette! Gonna be a long time before you get tired of that thing..


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm definitely leaning Corvette at this point! 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 07 E63650i (Jan 7, 2013)

Keepittrill said:


> So the Sdrive30i really isn't fast or that enjoyable to drive. In fact, it's gotten a bit boring to me. So I'm selling or trading it in.
> 
> Now it comes down to an Sdrive35i Z4 (that will receive an ESS tune adding +100hp along with all the bolt ons)
> 
> ...


Corvette should be less on maintenance, although you will probably miss refinement and the BMW name. Corvettes are cool, but a BMW is something else. Good luck with your pick.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 07 E63650i (Jan 7, 2013)

Mr.750 said:


> 911's are a classic! Caymans aren't going to be near as fast, and aren't rear engine either. Your car should be worth what a decent 996 911 would run.


Dude, we're college students and you know that maintenance on a 911 would be expensive lol.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

07 E63650i said:


> Dude, we're college students and you know that maintenance on a 911 would be expensive lol.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


haha exactly! And yeah, the refinement of the Z is something I really would like to keep. but that LS3 is a world apart from the N54 in my eyes.


----------



## SippinSomethin (Oct 16, 2013)

07 E63650i said:


> Corvette should be less on maintenance, although you will probably miss refinement and the BMW name. Corvettes are cool, but a BMW is something else. Good luck with your pick.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Good point! I think I see a corvette at every stop light. I'm big on power and speed(dam i wish I had a m3).. so that would be the reason I'd choose the vette.


----------



## 07 E63650i (Jan 7, 2013)

Keepittrill said:


> haha exactly! And yeah, the refinement of the Z is something I really would like to keep. but that LS3 is a world apart from the N54 in my eyes.


There is no doubt that the LS3 engine is very durable and makes a lot of great torque and power. One thing that I can't stand about the Vette is the plastic on the body. I do not know how well the Corvette GS would take a corner.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

Although it isn't very comparable, I drove a ZR1 at Bondurant last year and that thing handled surprisingly well. I voiced my concerns about the handling to the Corvette community and they are adamant that the C6 handles extremely well.

@sippingsomething Yeah, thats true. It's a very common car, but at least that means you have a large community!


----------



## SippinSomethin (Oct 16, 2013)

Keepittrill said:


> Although it isn't very comparable, I drove a ZR1 at Bondurant last year and that thing handled surprisingly well. I voiced my concerns about the handling to the Corvette community and they are adamant that the C6 handles extremely well.
> 
> @sippingsomething Yeah, thats true. It's a very common car, but at least that means you have a large community!


True that!


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

I just want to know if I can get the Sdrive35i near the Vettes performance numbers with the ESS tune! That would make all the difference! haha


----------



## 07 E63650i (Jan 7, 2013)

Keepittrill said:


> I just want to know if I can get the Sdrive35i near the Vettes performance numbers with the ESS tune! That would make all the difference! haha


It's possible. I don't know how much power you would get out of an ESS tune, but the power to weight ratio of a Vette should be pretty good. I'd have to look that up.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

07 E63650i said:


> It's possible. I don't know how much power you would get out of an ESS tune, but the power to weight ratio of a Vette should be pretty good. I'd have to look that up.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


ESS claims you gain 90hp on stock intercooler and with their bolt ons, another 10 with an aftermarket intercooler. Torque is up 105 ib-ft. The Vettes LS3 is sitting at 430 hp and 424 ib-ft torque. The Vette is lighter than the Z4, but that's because it's pretty much all plastic/fiberglass. The great things about the 35i are as follows:

1. It's a goddamn BMW. That's gotta count for something.
2. Turbos. Two of them. I can eventually swap them out for bigger ones.
3. It's got the N54. Bitches love the N54.
4. Hardtop convertible. (But the Vette has a removable roof, so this is kind of voided.)
5. Much more luxurious.
6. Damn, it's pretty.
7. 7 speed dual clutch transmission.

But the good things about the Vette:
1. Cheap to maintain.
2. LS3 engine is bulletproof.
3. If I ever want to go forced induction, the power would probably kill me. (Yes, this is a good thing LOL) 
4. 0-60 without touching it is 4 seconds flat.
5. Lightweight.
6. Plenty of aftermarket parts, as opposed to the less common Z4.
7. Dat exhaust. Dat V8 sound.


----------



## 07 E63650i (Jan 7, 2013)

Keepittrill said:


> ESS claims you gain 90hp on stock intercooler and with their bolt ons, another 10 with an aftermarket intercooler. Torque is up 105 ib-ft. The Vettes LS3 is sitting at 430 hp and 424 ib-ft torque. The Vette is lighter than the Z4, but that's because it's pretty much all plastic/fiberglass. The great things about the 35i are as follows:
> 
> 1. It's a goddamn BMW. That's gotta count for something.
> 2. Turbos. Two of them. I can eventually swap them out for bigger ones.
> ...


Ultimately, it is down to your preference. There is no wrong or right answer. Even though I love the Z06 Vette, nothing grabs attention of kinds like a BMW.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

I just added an E92 M3 to the list. Perfect way to bridge the gap between the luxury of the Z4 and the performance of the Corvette. I also really want to drive an E63 M6, just to see what that V10 is like.


----------



## 07 E63650i (Jan 7, 2013)

Keepittrill said:


> I just added an E92 M3 to the list. Perfect way to bridge the gap between the luxury of the Z4 and the performance of the Corvette. I also really want to drive an E63 M6, just to see what that V10 is like.


Good choice!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

